# The Incredible Music Thread



## Harvey

Hey I figured out how to make all videos show up larger, nothing for you to do but post the YouTube link. Let there be music.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The Muggs are the self proclaimed ugliest band in Rock-n-Roll. I love these guys, have a liking for 3 piece bands anyway but these guys kill it imo. Their keyboard player had a stroke and told the band to look for another keyboardist. The other 2 said F that, you're our keyboard player. Notice he only plays with his left hand. Let ther be RAWK ?


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Hey I figured out how to make all videos show up larger, nothing for you to do but post the YouTube link. Let there be music.


That’s a great performance all round but I think the young Paula Cole singing back up is the most remarkable bit. 
I’m not sure I’m on board with the thread title though. There’s something lacking there.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> That’s a great performance all round but I think the young Paula Cole singing back up is the most remarkable bit.
> I’m not sure I’m on board with the thread title though. There’s something lacking there.



If you are referring to the woman in the blue dress, she is unbelievable. They should have given her more air time. Post something else of hers.

I'm open to changing the title, make a suggestion.


----------



## wonderpony

Spontaneous dance party! (That's what my favorite yoga teacher threw in every once in a while, when we were going yoga in the studio.)






Twenty some years ago, my brother took me to see Eric Clapton in MSG for my birthday. We had sixth row seats. I could see the buttons on his shirt. It was one of the best nights of my life.


----------



## wonderpony




----------



## wonderpony




----------



## wonderpony

Ian Tyson's voice has faded with age, but it used to be like silk.


----------



## Warp daddy

Juke Box Hero by Foreigner




outstanding LIVE performance high energy vocals long but they BRING it Mick the lead guitar is 70 !


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> I'm open to changing the title, make a suggestion.


I’m here to point out your missteps, not do your job for you


----------



## Campgottagopee

Geddy Lee turns 68 today. Like I said, I like 3 piece rock bands and RUSH is my fav


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> I’m here to point out your missteps, not do your job for you



LOL!!


----------



## Adirondack Johnny




----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Geddy Lee turns 68 today. Like I said, I like 3 piece rock bands and RUSH is my fav


My brother refers to Rush as "The Holy Triumvirate". I am pretty sure he is celebrating Geddy Lee's birthday.

My favorite Rush is Tom Sawyer.


----------



## wonderpony

I. am. old. Here you go, Camp.


----------



## wonderpony

One more for old people.


----------



## wonderpony

I had the lead singer's haircut in 1984. One more Triumph.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> Geddy Lee turns 68 today. Like I said, I like 3 piece rock bands and RUSH is my fav


Love Rush, saw them in concert Opening night in Manchester NH, HUGE SOUND for 3 dudes, twas an awesome show a few years ago


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> I had the lead singer's haircut in 1984. One more Triumph.


 
Love Triumph!!!!! They kill it!!!!!!

Jason, you ever see them?


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Love Triumph!!!!! They kill it!!!!!!
> 
> Jason, you ever see them?



lol Of course ...Allied Forces tour..NYC Palladium, Saxon opened for them..


----------



## Campgottagopee

LOL

Saxon!!! Whoa, heavy bro ?


----------



## Peter Minde

Video doesn't do justice to seeing this band live.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Nice! I don't think I've ever seen a band with 3 drummers like that be4


----------



## Harvey

King Crimson was excellent (Discipline)! Did Santana ever use 3 drummers?


----------



## DMC_Hunter

Harvey said:


> Hey I figured out how to make all videos show up larger, nothing for you to do but post the YouTube link. Let there be music.



I spent 3 days learning the drum parts for this song for an audition for a Peter Gabriel cover band... I never did the audition. Seemed like too much work for someone else's music.. Which I do love...


----------



## DMC_Hunter

Harvey said:


> King Crimson was excellent (Discipline)! Did Santana ever use 3 drummers?



No... Drummer and percussionist... 
Allmans and Dead used 2...


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> If you are referring to the woman in the blue dress, she is unbelievable. They should have given her more air time. Post something else of hers.


Her big hit was “Where Have All the Cowboys Gone” and another of her songs was used as the theme to Dawson’s Creek. Overall, she was one of the better of the 90s crop of Female singer/songwriters. Lilith Fair stuff


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

I need to make a Playlist of everything on this thread.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Setting the mood for this AM ? ? ? ?


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Setting the mood for this AM ? ? ? ?



Love it!!!!
everything else is elevator music


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> everything else is elevator music



I concur!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Minde

At one point I think Santana had 3 guys playing percussion in addition to Michael Shrieve on the trap kit. As for Crimson. I saw that lineup in 2017. Three drummers. They were all keeping time but not keeping time. It was a mind blowing show.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Love it!!!!
> everything else is elevator music











Alice In Chains guitarist gushes on Metallica's James Hetfield: "He's the Godfather, man"


Alice In Chains guitarist Jerry Cantrell has put forth a bit of love for Metallica's leading lad James Hetfield stating that he's a "great frontman".




tonedeaf.thebrag.com


----------



## jasonwx

Yes I have seen Alice in Chains...Unfortunetly not with Layne


----------



## x10003q

So good.....


----------



## tirolski

This should pick y'all up.


----------



## Campgottagopee

This is great


----------



## jasonwx

I like watching the reaction vids.. The best is when young people hear War Pigs or Stairway for the first time...


----------



## SayvilleSteve

DMC_Hunter said:


> Allmans and Dead used 2...



So did the Butthole Surfers, for a few years!


----------



## Harvey

So the bike shop is way backed up, and wants to keep your bike for a week to look at it.

Needless to say it's become a battle between giving up my bike or living with some things.

My chain makes this rythmic clicking sound which reminds me of the beginning (of the studio version) of this tune. It's in my head now.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Our ski area rawks ? this will be a blast!!

Plus, on 8/22 they're having a country music fest with live bands ?? ?


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Buckethead is one of my favorite Axe wielders. This girl does some amazing covers.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Damn -- she kills it^^^^

New release from American Mafia, another hard hitting rock band from CNY ?


----------



## Harvey

Wow she is good! Does she sing?

Hey I want to see nominees for best song UNDER 5 minutes.


----------



## Brownski

I did my weekly Albany trip today instead of Saturday this week. Last week I made junior listen to The Wall, beginning to end, on Spotify as we drove home. Today I just listened to The Who all the way home. I’m sure it improved my drive time.


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> I did my weekly Albany trip today instead of Saturday this week. Last week I made junior listen to The Wall, beginning to end, on Spotify as we drove home. Today I just listened to The Who all the way home. I’m sure it improved my drive time.



A couple of weeks ago I listened to The Wall in its entirety..Tremendous.. I was in 11th grade at the time when it came out...The golden age of Rock..
Who's Next is equally as good...
How did junior like The Wall..


----------



## Brownski

He liked it.


----------



## marcski

My daughter, now that she has a license, has been driving my old car. She came home the other night and said, "Daddy, I've been listening to the Grateful Dead Cornell '77 cd you had in the car and really like it."


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Interesting mix of musicians here. The guitar player looks like the millennial version of Alice Cooper


----------



## ViennaBears

SayvilleSteve said:


> So did the Butthole Surfers, for a few years!








Two standing drummers, the occasional nude dancers & shotgun blasts on stage....


----------



## Adirondack Johnny




----------



## Campgottagopee

<iframe style="border: 0; width: 350px; height: 442px;" src="https://bandcamp.com/EmbeddedPlayer...kcol=0687f5/tracklist=false/transparent=true/" seamless><a href="http://chriscaffery.bandcamp.com/track/s-o-t-s-sick-of-this-shit">S.O.T.S. (Sick Of This Shit) by Chris Caffery</a></iframe>


----------



## Campgottagopee

This song reminds me of listening to 8 tracks


----------



## Brownski

Apparently he’s saying “deuce”


----------



## tirolski

This may be appropriate for these times?


----------



## ScottySkis

Bob Dylan movie
Don't look back ( concert from 1965 with Joan Baez from 2 pm to 4 pm today on
Turner classic channel
Channel 631
4 Great concert from 1960s back to back today on that channel.
#2 Neil Young: Heart of gold 4pm-6 pm
#3 Festival several late 1960s great musicians and rockers
6 pm to 8 pm( Newport folk Festival 1967
# 4 Monterrey Pop 1969
8 pm to 930pm
All 4 on Turner Classic Movie channel?????????


----------



## ScottySkis

ScottySkis said:


> Bob Dylan movie
> Don't look back ( concert from 1965 with Joan Baez from 2 pm to 4 pm today on
> Turner classic channel
> Channel 631
> 4 Great concert from 1960s back to back today on that channel.
> #2 Neil Young: Heart of gold 4pm-6 pm
> #3 Festival several late 1960s great musicians and rockers
> 6 pm to 8 pm( Newport folk Festival 1967
> # 4 Monterrey Pop 1969
> 8 pm to 930pm
> All 4 on Turner Classic Movie channel?????????


Some of the best music ever
I so jealous of people live back then who got to to these wonderful music festival s


----------



## Brownski

ScottySkis said:


> Some of the best music ever
> I so jealous of people live back then who got to to these wonderful music festival s


I often think that myself. Then I remind myself that they still put on big music festivals every year and I’ve never gotten out of my own way to go to a single one. The closest I ever came was the Cantwell Music festival when I worked in Alaska but that almost doesn’t count since it was completely free and nobody ever heard of any of the bands that showed up.


----------



## Brownski

Brownski said:


> I often think that myself. Then I remind myself that they still put on big music festivals every year and I’ve never gotten out of my own way to go to a single one. The closest I ever came was the Cantwell Music festival when I worked in Alaska but that almost doesn’t count since it was completely free and nobody ever heard of any of the bands that showed up. There are better recordings but the shitty Caucasian dancing in the foreground is a mandatory part of the Denali Cooks experience. I guess I’ll have to look for pics of my campsite now.


These dudes - The Denali Cooks - were the closest thing they had to a main act at the Cantwell Music Festival in the mid 90s as far as I can remember. There are better recordings out there but the shitty drunken dance moves in the foreground are an important part of the Denali Cooks experience.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I really want to see this guy. He's nasty.


----------



## gorgonzola

saw him last year, marcus king and margo price were the openers - great show!


----------



## Harvey




----------



## JTG

I’m a little sad right now. 

We discovered Yacht Rock Radio earlier this summer. Kinda cheesy, the shtick and all, but it was all smooth rock from the 70s and 80s. I mean, if Chuck Mangione ever made you feel so good, or if you like pina coladas and getting caught in the rain, even if you just wanted to introduce your kids to a little Christopher Cross (who doesn’t want that?), it was perfect! It wasn’t all cheese either, with goodly amounts of Steely Dan and some Pure Prairie League and the like.

Not gonna lie, for various reasons (parents, where I worked) that is an era/genre of music I grew up on. That, and my brother just got a boat (33 footer counts as a motor yacht, right?) so we had fun with that aspect.

Noticed yesterday Yacht Rock Radio was replaced with Love. Now, as McCartney observed....you’d think that people would have had enough of silly love songs but I look around me (and the Sirius dial) and I see it isn’t so....but I’m not cool with Sirius trying to fill the world with silly love songs at the expense of Yacht Rock Radio!

Boo Sirius, boo!!!


----------



## Harvey

I got old man YRR bookmarked on my radio too. I just got out of the car and it was still there.


----------



## Harvey

Keeping with the current theme...


----------



## jasonwx

JTG said:


> I’m a little sad right now.
> 
> We discovered Yacht Rock Radio earlier this summer. Kinda cheesy, the shtick and all, but it was all smooth rock from the 70s and 80s. I mean, if Chuck Mangione ever made you feel so good, or if you like pina coladas and getting caught in the rain, even if you just wanted to introduce your kids to a little Christopher Cross (who doesn’t want that?), it was perfect! It wasn’t all cheese either, with goodly amounts of Steely Dan and some Pure Prairie League and the like.
> 
> Not gonna lie, for various reasons (parents, where I worked) that is an era/genre of music I grew up on. That, and my brother just got a boat (33 footer counts as a motor yacht, right?) so we had fun with that aspect.
> 
> Noticed yesterday Yacht Rock Radio was replaced with Love. Now, as McCartney observed....you’d think that people would have had enough of silly love songs but I look around me (and the Sirius dial) and I see it isn’t so....but I’m not cool with Sirius trying to fill the world with silly love songs at the expense of Yacht Rock Radio!
> 
> Boo Sirius, boo!!!



that's funny


----------



## Campgottagopee

Jason --- Warp and anyone other metal heads

Local metal rock star John West has his own rock-n-roll show Friday nights. You can stream it from here --- https://www.wxhc.com/on-air/

He's a good dude and a fellow redneck ?


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

My favorite cover of this classic


----------



## gorgonzola

chrsdipietro94@ said:


> My favorite cover of this classic


Mmmm, Mr. Duane Allman on slide


----------



## MC2




----------



## Brownski

Nice 
I wasn’t familiar with them but I like it. Exploring more of their stuff on Spotify now in the car. I needed that.
Thanks MC


----------



## MC2

Brownski said:


> Nice
> I wasn’t familiar with them but I like it. Exploring more of their stuff on Spotify now in the car. I needed that.
> Thanks MC


They are local. They do a big bluegrass festival every year in a farmer’s field in Salem, NY called the “Eastbound Throwdown”. Hopefully it runs next year. It’s a great weekend.


----------



## Brownski

Jesus drives an Astro van


----------



## jasonwx

new Springsteen is so good


----------



## Warp daddy

Speaking of Westie, Camper is 10 Man Push still gigging ?


----------



## ScottySkis

At 8 pm to 10 pm.
Music Special Heart Radio Festival Night 1 
Including Alicia Keys . Migos. Thomas Rhett. Coldplay and BTS.
ON channel 11


----------



## Warp daddy

Randy Bachman of BTO and Guess who is 77 today , "takin' care o' bidness" every day


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Speaking of Westie, Camper is 10 Man Push still gigging ?



They are. Due to all they have had going on (Grammy stuff, Classic Rock Show Tours, etc etc) they don't tour anymore but still play locally whenever they can all get together. They picked up a new bass player, Freddy Villano (from Quite Riot), so they're loaded wit talent. COVID has certainly shut them down as well, looking forward to their next gig.

Interview with Lonnie if you're interested. He speaks of his adventure is the crazy music industry.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Warp daddy

Good on them ! Rock on boyz


----------



## ScottySkis

FXM channel
Across the universe
3 pm to 545 pm
Awesome tripy style Beatles music only through out the movie
All Beatles hits song by amazing different styles and highly recommend

Fox movie channel


----------



## Warp daddy

time for a favorite Norwegian Heavy Metal Madman LEO !

Dude is a one man hurricane


----------



## jasonwx

Warp daddy said:


> time for a favorite Norwegian Heavy Metal Madman LEO !
> 
> Dude is a one man hurricane


great video!!!!
the maraca is a nice touch


----------



## Campgottagopee

Fear the beard! ?


----------



## Warp daddy

Glad u boyz enjoyed Leo , ( Leo Moracchioli) he is a freaking guitar madman and awesome talent and has a ton of these heavy metallized covers on u tube. Fun to watchand his wife is also a singer at his Frog Leap studios


----------



## Warp daddy

one more Classic


----------



## Brownski

I’m a little bit in shock here. Eddie Van Halen is dead from cancer. Holy shit


----------



## Adirondack Johnny




----------



## jasonwx

I'm gutted...
Van Halen was and is my jam..Not Van Hager..nothing against Sammy..
I have seen them more times then I can remember..Even front row at MSG for the Means Streets tour
Here are some stubs I kept


----------



## sig

the first album was a game changer. never listed to them much after that. terrorized my parents with van halen 1. that album was meant to play loud.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I saw VH in the Syracuse Dome, 1984 Jump tour. It was Eddie's birthday and he came out on stage chugging a bottle of JD. He is rock.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Always thought this song was one of the most underrated VH songs ever


----------



## Peter Minde

RIP Eddie. Way too young. Van Halen opened for Black Sabbath when I saw them in the 70s. Sabbath had a rough night and VH showed them up.


----------



## Campgottagopee

? ??


----------



## ScottySkis

John lennon classic Albums
New show on PBS tonight channel 13 at 9pm to 1030 PM
Insight about John first album after leaving the Beatles.
???????????


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

They all look wired & tired. I wonder how much coke was snorted on this tour.


----------



## marcski

ScottySkis said:


> John lennon classic Albums
> New show on PBS tonight channel 13 at 9pm to 1030 PM
> Insight about John first album after leaving the Beatles.
> ???????????


This was a cool show. Did you end up watching it Scotty?


----------



## ScottySkis

Yes it was great I watched it and saved it on my DVR


marcski said:


> This was a cool show. Did you end up watching it Scotty?


----------



## marcski

ScottySkis said:


> Yes it was great I watched it and saved it on my DVR


Yeah, I picked up lots of tidbits and kernals of knowledge from that show.


----------



## Harvey

chrsdipietro94@ said:


> They all look wired & tired. I wonder how much coke was snorted on this tour.


I hadn't seen this before. It is pretty low energy, even for Dreams. Hard to believe it's the official video.

Still Stevie had an amazing voice.

That song reminds me of that one summer working this crappy job, but spending every night at my girlfriends, staying very late and driving home at one in the morning in my Dad's old Volvo trying to stay awake, the dotted lines on the road passing by to the beat of Dreams.

I saw an interview with Stevie recently where she said, _"we were so confident before going out on stage because we knew we had so many good songs."_

ETA: I just went down the YouTube rabbit hole on Fleetwood Mac. Rumours had a hit on the charts for 353 consecutive weeks. Wow.


----------



## Warp daddy

Always loved Stevie, completely iconic voice , no mistaking WHO it is .i still play some of their stuff on my axe , easy listening , fun stuff to play


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Harvey said:


> I hadn't seen this before. It is pretty low energy, even for Dreams. Hard to believe it's the official video.
> 
> Still Stevie had an amazing voice.
> 
> That song reminds me of that one summer working this crappy job, but spending every night with at my girlfriends, staying very late and driving home at one in the morning in my Dad's old Volvo trying to stay awake, the dotted lines on the road passing by to the beat of Dreams.
> 
> I saw an interview with Stevie recently where she said, _"we were so confident before going out on stage because we knew we had so many good songs."_
> 
> ETA: I just went down the YouTube rabbit hole on Fleetwood Mac. Rumours had a hit on the charts for 353 consecutive weeks. Wow.


I was introduced to Stevie as a youngster in the early 80's. My older brother had a huge crush on her. The Leather & Lace duet with Don Henley was a great tune for a crush. 

IMO: The era of the 70's & early 80's has produced some amazing music... true compositions with old school sound engineering. Dreams is a great example. The studio version of this song is one of my pop favorites of the era.

This song has grabbed a hold of me again after the viral tik-tok thing happened. The video did nothing for me except remind me of how awesome the song is. Stevie Nicks owns the publishing rights to Dreams. She's really cool about letting it fly without any copyright belly aching. Lindsey Buckingham is a complete douche bag blocker. Don Henley is another rabid blocker. It's unfortunate because social media seems to be a revitalizer for great tunes of past eras.

The guitar part reminds me of being on the Yo-Yo ride at Rock Point amusement park in Rhode Island when I was a kid. It's a pretty simple composition. The tone & effect do it for me. It's replicated pretty good in the live performance, but the cleanliness of the studio sound is mesmerizing.


----------



## marcski

I'm a bigger fan of Fleetwood Mac's first incarnation before Buckingham and Nicks. It is full on blues rock instead of the more pop rock of Fleetwood Mac's later years.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey




----------



## chrsdipietro94@

If you want a mind expanding cartoon experience, checkout Midnight Gospel on Netflix.... psychedelics... this cartoon would be awesome on any of them. 

The soundtrack has interesting tunes... this one is stuck in my head.





If you need to choose between armor and love, don't make my mistake, let your heart break. Better to die on the battle field of love... (repeat)


----------



## gorgonzola

My favorite fleetwood mac song


----------



## Harvey

^^That's very cool.

I went way down the Mac rabbit hole on my ride today, a longer gravel grind, that I successfully extended into a loop by taking some routes I'd never taken. Was just really guessing on the route.

I found this Mac play list with songs from all iterations of the band, with some post-Mac Stevie thrown in.

So many of the tunes are about those two romantic relationships that went bust.

Supposedly The Chain is about Stevie's determination to keep Fleetwood Mac together even though she was done with Buckingham. In that light check out how she looks at him throughout this video.


----------



## tirolski

Bare Trees are around a lot in the winter. 
They’re alive, just chillin.


----------



## Harvey

Vocals meh, amazing guitar.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Fort Drum Guitar Soldier


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


>



Last year, back when you could go to concerts, I saw Lynyrd Skynyrd and Hank Jr. It was one if the best shows I was ever at.


----------



## Warp daddy

Insane Back in Black with Leo and Rabbia. With an out take too ?


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

I can barely walk and chew gum at the same time. This guy can walk, play guitar and blow your mind all at once.


----------



## gorgonzola

nice Friday morning smiles!


----------



## Campgottagopee

That was worth every bit of 4 minutes and 57 seconds

Amazing the sound that can come from a box with 6 strings attached when someone knows what they're doing.


----------



## gorgonzola




----------



## marcski

This song is a freakin' riot:


----------



## Campgottagopee

Feelin' funky


----------



## marcski

Campgottagopee said:


> Feelin' funky



Camp, the 2 most funky ones:






and






There are, of course, some others. A few in New Orleans, Bootsy, etc. But, IMHO, these 2 are the funk kings.


----------



## jasonwx

I'm known for listening to hard rock, but I really dig the Soul and Funk bands of the 70's..

This one has it all


----------



## marcski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> I can barely walk and chew gum at the same time. This guy can walk, play guitar and blow your mind all at once.


This guy is really good. But, what is he doing walking around in a Home Depot while he is playing?

Also, his guitar style is like James Taylor's. They both play a baseline with their thumbs while picking the melody. Very cool.


----------



## marcski

jasonwx said:


> I'm known for listening to hard rock, but I really dig the Soul and Funk bands of the 70's..
> 
> This one has it all


It looks like you're rockin' the soul and funky tunes while bashing in the bumps in your avatar photo from... the early 80's?


----------



## jasonwx

marcski said:


> It looks like you're rockin' the soul and funky tunes while bashing in the bumps in your avatar photo from... the early 80's?


Haha
That photo was taken in 86 or 87 at Jackson Hole.. I've never bashed a bump they always bashed me..


----------



## Campgottagopee

marcski said:


> Camp, the 2 most funky ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are, of course, some others. A few in New Orleans, Bootsy, etc. But, IMHO, these 2 are the funk kings.


For sure!


----------



## Warp daddy

FUNK : hell yeah !!! my girl Chaka and Rufus And da Wolfman


----------



## marcski

Warp daddy said:


> FUNK : hell yeah !!! my girl Chaka and Rufus And da Wolfman


Love me some Rufus. Chaka was never the same after Rufus!


----------



## tirolski

Ya can dance to this one. Appropriate for skiing mountains too.
In track practices in High school coach let us listen to Sly and the Family Stone blaring when we ran and/or jumped. Team won both county and sectionals.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Tony Rice died a few days ago. For lovers of the acoustic guitar, he is an icon and one of the most influential players ever. Never heard of him? Read this. For just a listen:


----------



## Campgottagopee

Rawk! Hard Rawk!


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Rawk! Hard Rawk!


That’s cool
Sounds like Slayer and April Wine


----------



## Campgottagopee

The drummer, and band organizer, has been the drummer for the Trans Siberian Orchestra since day one. He's also an upstate NY woodchuck ?


----------



## Scrundy




----------



## Peter Minde

RIP, Tim Bogert.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Dio

So much better than Ozzie, imo


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

I think I found what @Warp daddy has been up to in lockdown.


----------



## Warp daddy

Works for me SBR !! ??????


----------



## tirolski

Googe’s dad bowled against us in an after work league, was very funny and a good bowler. 
Googe wrote this one. Ginger Baker plays the drums.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Howz-A-Bout some metal this morning

This song, and entire album, from John West totally kicks ass


----------



## Campgottagopee

Really cool Deep Purple cover


----------



## Campgottagopee

Have you heard the one where a rapper, a redneck, and a couple Indians walk into a studio?

Rt on Lonnie


----------



## Peter Minde

Sick Bird Rider said:


> I think I found what @Warp daddy has been up to in lockdown.


I LOVE King Crimson. Robert and Toyah have made some awesome videos the last year.


----------



## tirolski

My friend Mr. B. and his son L.J. made some beautiful music. Enjoy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Musicians are amazing

If I played drums I'd play in Vans too 









Jazz Drummer Hears METALLICA's "Enter Sandman" Once, Plays it Perfectly


Yes, Snarky Puppy drummer Larnell Lewis.




metalinjection.net


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> Jazz Drummer Hears METALLICA's "Enter Sandman" Once, Plays it Perfectly
> 
> 
> Yes, Snarky Puppy drummer Larnell Lewis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metalinjection.net


That is cool and geeky at the same time. I was doubtful at first, but I do think he's never heard the song.


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> That is cool and geeky at the same time. I was doubtful at first, but I do think he's never heard the song.


 I have a buddy who plays piano by ear. It's amazing to watch him do it. I'm not saying he can kill it after just one listen, but give him 2 or 3 and look out.


----------



## Harvey

Post your favorite song where the DRUM could be considered the lead instrument.





(I know I've posted this before in this very thread!)


----------



## D.B. Cooper

How about The Who's Baba O'Reilly? Or any song with Keith Moon?


----------



## Harvey

D.B. Cooper said:


> How about The Who's Baba O'Reilly? Or any song with Keith Moon?


OK if you post the vid!


----------



## gorgonzola




----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> Post your favorite song where the DRUM could be considered the lead instrument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know I've posted this before in this very thread!)


The shuffle he plays is insane


----------



## Harvey

I kind of get WHY they broke up when he passed.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Post your favorite song where the DRUM could be considered the lead instrument.



This sticks out to me


----------



## tirolski

Since it’s getting a little late in the snow season, here’s folks having fun closing winterland.


----------



## MC2




----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## tirolski

Came out in 82 a couple years b4 1984.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


>


that was interesting


----------



## Campgottagopee

Feeling chill this morning


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Steve 'n' Seagulls......life must be different in Finland.


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> Steve 'n' Seagulls......life must be different in Finland.



Those guys amaze me, they're wicked talented.


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


>


North Sippy has amazing local musicians. An old janitor at Ole Miss used to have an old banged up guitar he played in the parking lot and sold tall boys out of his car’s trunk on ice to his other cleaner friends and us. Traded some de-furred raccoons we caught in the winter for beverages when we were parched. He cooked ‘one up and brought us some back to try. Had lots of pepper on it, tasted like roast beef but greasier and paired well with a tall boy. Man of many talents.


----------



## marcski

tirolski said:


> North Sippy has amazing local musicians. An old janitor at Ole Miss used to have an old banged up guitar he played in the parking lot and sold tall boys out of his car’s trunk on ice to his other cleaner friends and us. Traded some de-furred raccoons we caught in the winter for beverages when we were parched. He cooked ‘one up and brought us some back to try. Had lots of pepper on it, tasted like roast beef but greasier and paired well with a tall boy. Man of many talents.


Luther Dickinson is one rockin' guitar player. Just amazing.


----------



## cerv1

Harvey said:


> Post your favorite song where the DRUM could be considered the lead instrument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know I've posted this before in this very thread!)


Rush - YYZ


----------



## tirolski

In honor of the precipitation that fell from the skies recently when we needed some. Enjoy.


----------



## marcski

cerv1 said:


> Rush - YYZ



I always thought that Neil Peart would have been better featured in a jazz-fusion genre than however you want to classify Rush. (heavy rock/metal, etc.).


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Speaking of Canadian music, here is one of the most hardworking and creative musicians in our fair country covering one of the most iconic Hinterlandian bands that never made it in big in the USA. See if you can figure out who the members of Superspreader are:


----------



## Peter Minde

D.B. Cooper said:


> Steve 'n' Seagulls......life must be different in Finland.


Finland... home of the Leningrad Cowboys. What could be better?


----------



## Peter Minde

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Speaking of Canadian music, here is one of the most hardworking and creative musicians in our fair country covering one of the most iconic Hinterlandian bands that never made it in big in the USA. See if you can figure out who the members of Superspreader are:


I don't know who these guys are, but daaaaaammn, they are in the pocket.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sick Bird Rider said:


> See if you can figure out who the members of Superspreader are:



They all look like the same dude?


----------



## gorgonzola

tirolski said:


> In honor of the precipitation that fell from the skies recently when we needed some. Enjoy.


That was my first of many dead shows. What a night! Besides the show itself, half acoustic / half electric, a bunch of us had taken the train up from pt. pleasant NJ to pick up the subway into the city from Newark. After the show we missed the last train back and spent Halloween night in the Newark subway station, what a trip!


----------



## tirolski

Haven’t a clue to any of the words but enjoy the Wagakki Band. 
They be rockin in Japan lately.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Peter Minde said:


> I don't know who these guys are, but daaaaaammn, they are in the pocket.



Danny Michel is amazing. If you ever get a chance to see him live, do it. Go down the rabbit hole of his YouTube channel, there is lots of good stuff there. 



Campgottagopee said:


> They all look like the same dude?



Winner, winner, chicken dinner! The dude is in lockdown isolation and decided to create his own band, all by himself. He also hosts live taco nights, where he cooks tacos, plays songs and generally has fun.


----------



## raisingarizona

Scarlet > Fire. One of my most favorite dead show recordings.


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> Scarlet > Fire. One of my most favorite dead show recordings.


Yup


----------



## Campgottagopee

I know this isn't a very popular opinion, but I never got the whole Grateful Dead thing


----------



## JohnF

The same could be said about Kid Rock.


----------



## Campgottagopee

JohnF said:


> The same could be said about Kid Rock.



For sure!
Or anything, for that matter.


----------



## Peter Minde

Meanwhile, how many other guitar players are there here? Maybe there should be an Incredible Rig Thread. @warpdaddy?


----------



## raisingarizona

Campgottagopee said:


> I know this isn't a very popular opinion, but I never got the whole Grateful Dead thing


It took me a while. It’s only been the last 5 years or so that I’ve really gotten into them.


----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> It took me a while. It’s only been the last 5 years or so that I’ve really gotten into them.



I think it was living in Vermont that really ruined it for me. The Dead had (?) such a massive presence up there, it's not that I don't appreciate their music, because I do, it's more of the cult like following that turned me off. Couldn't figure that part out, and most likely due to my hard rock roots. Phish was a big bar band in those days and real cool dudes. Partied a lot with those guys.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> I know this isn't a very popular opinion, but I never got the whole Grateful Dead thing


You and me both. In my opinion it’s music to sleep by. 
I like to leave my concerts sweaty and deaf?


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> You and me both. In my opinion it’s music to sleep by.
> I like to leave my concerts sweaty and deaf?



FKNA!


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> You and me both. In my opinion it’s music to sleep by.
> I like to leave my concerts sweaty and deaf?


Perfect. I don’t understand the cultish aspect of the dead either.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Brownski said:


> Perfect. I don’t understand the cultish aspect of the dead either.







Me either, though I do enjoy the music, especially American Beauty. Here's my fun and skiing-related Dead story: back in the fall of 2010, I drove to Vermont for a little R&R, hiking with the dog and on a mission to pitch the Blogger Summit concept to Steve Wright at Jay Peak. At the time, I had no idea that Steve was, and remains, a huge Dead fan. Deadhead, I guess. Since it was skiing, I dressed causal for the meeting and, completely coincidentally, wore my Bison belt with the Dancing Bears embroidered on it (see above). I had bought it because I thought the bears looked cool, and only learned afterwards that it was a Dead thing. Anyway, I arrived, waited in some uncomfortable sofa from the 70s, and eventually get welcomed into Steve's office. The decor is eclectic, to say the least: an old pair of Line twin-tips, empty Scotch bottles, Dead poster, August West posters. HST memorabilia and a lot of other random, interesting stuff. This is not your average marketing guy, I surmise (his job at the time). Steve, of course, immediately noticed my Dead-themed belt, pointed it out and started quizzing me on my level of fandom. I came up with some lame but apparently satisfactory reply, and the rest was Internet history. @Harvey


----------



## Harvey

@Sick Bird Rider email me that pic and I'll make it work. I agree Steve is quite a human.

I never knew to much music before I went to college. Mostly listened to the folk my parents liked (PPM, Dylan, Glen Campbell and some other random stuff they liked (Herb Albert) plus what was on the radio. Remember those days when "everyone" liked the same (radio) music?

When I got to college upstate I learned of the dead. EVERYONE was listening to it. I do dig it. Sometimes I get lost listening to their long jams. They are one of the few bands where I often like the studio versions better.


----------



## JohnF

Fun vid from Yo La Tengo. A New Jersey band. Bob Odenkirk cameo, among others.


----------



## Peter Minde

Sick Bird Rider said:


> View attachment 9753
> 
> Me either, though I do enjoy the music, especially American Beauty. Here's my fun and skiing-related Dead story: back in the fall of 2010, I drove to Vermont for a little R&R, hiking with the dog and on a mission to pitch the Blogger Summit concept to Steve Wright at Jay Peak. At the time, I had no idea that Steve was, and remains, a huge Dead fan. Deadhead, I guess. Since it was skiing, I dressed causal for the meeting and, completely coincidentally, wore my Bison belt with the Dancing Bears embroidered on it (see above). I had bought it because I thought the bears looked cool, and only learned afterwards that it was a Dead thing. Anyway, I arrived, waited in some uncomfortable sofa from the 70s, and eventually get welcomed into Steve's office. The decor is eclectic, to say the least: an old pair of Line twin-tips, empty Scotch bottles, Dead poster, August West posters. HST memorabilia and a lot of other random, interesting stuff. This is not your average marketing guy, I surmise (his job at the time). Steve, of course, immediately noticed my Dead-themed belt, pointed it out and started quizzing me on my level of fandom. I came up with some lame but apparently satisfactory reply, and the rest was Internet history. @Harvey



I only got into the Dead AFTER they stopped getting shoved down my throat. My Dead story: I saw them play Madison Square Garden in 1988 with some of my co-workers. One guy, Bob-a-loo, was the official Grateful Dead stringer for WDHA radio. Between sets, he called the station, and he'd say, They started with Jack Straw, then went to Tennessee Jed, then they played..." You get the idea. I swear to God he must have known 30% of the people in the Garden. "Long time no see! Yeah man, that was a great show at Red Rocks in 1976!"


----------



## tirolski

Never saw them live. Have a tie-died T friend gave me after a week skiing at Kmart. It’s still nice.
Got more interested in them after listenin to their channel on Sirius during drives midweek to and from Gore passin thru the middle of the southern Daks.


----------



## jasonwx

This is sad









						Jim Steinman, ‘Bat Out of Hell’ Songwriter, Dies at 73 (Published 2021)
					

The rocker Meat Loaf’s interpretations of Mr. Steinman’s songs became one of the biggest-selling albums of all time.




					www.nytimes.com
				




In my opinion one of the greatest albums of all time


----------



## tirolski

Brought back memories from livin in a dorm across the street from the Crane School of Music.
Ladies have talent.


----------



## Warp daddy

It has been shitty rainy weather allweek with snow last nite , so been doing serious time on my axes . Being OCD sometimes with music i stick with one group for a while then move on to play others .

This week its The Eagles and one of my favs for getting my Happy Dance groove on is this : it IS bonehead simple to play another plus ?


----------



## Brownski

I’ve been a huge Eagles fan as long as I can remember. Glen Fry’s solo work from the 80s is worth revisiting as well, not to mention Joe Walsh.


----------



## Warp daddy

All talented dudes,Frey died way too damn young effing meds and compromised immune system shame


----------



## JohnF

Not the fucking Eagles man!


----------



## tirolski

How bout Elvis live in Vegas?


----------



## cerv1

Harvey said:


> When I got to college upstate I learned of the dead. EVERYONE was listening to it. I do dig it. Sometimes I get lost listening to their long jams. They are one of the few bands where I often like the studio versions better.


I’m going to go out on a limb here, but... Listening to the Dead live recordings is kinda like skiing at your regular mountain. The repertoire of songs never changes, but the set list and jams are always different. There’s always something new to discover. (And a lot of forgettable familiar stuff too.)

I say this having listened to lots of their music when I was younger but never considering myself a Deadhead.


----------



## raisingarizona

This thread and all of you involved, are very cool imho. Thanks everyone for making the nyskiblog the most fun ski forum.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Why am I now just hearing of these guys? What a fun sound, bet they put on a damn good show as well.


----------



## gorgonzola

These guys are great too if your'e ok with the politics. I don't agree with everything but its certainly thoughtful and provocative and Iike the music




rock and roll will never die!


----------



## Campgottagopee

I kinda hear a little Neil Young? ^^^

Good sound  

On a VERY positive and exciting note, just got a text from my wife that she got us tickets to go hear Chris Stapleton in October. With all the covid "stuff", it's feels like forever since I've seen a live band. Pretty stoked to see this guy too.


----------



## JohnF

gorgonzola said:


> These guys are great too if your'e ok with the politics. I don't agree with everything but its certainly thoughtful and provocative and Iike the music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rock and roll will never die!


----------



## gorgonzola

for the 'heads from last Sunday


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> for the 'heads from last Sunday


Scarlett with Strings, sax and Santana, amazing find.

_Not a chill to the Winter but a nip to the air...

Well, I ain't always right, but I've never been wrong
Seldom turns out the way it does in a song
Once in a while, you get shown the light
In the strangest of places if you look at it right_


----------



## Sbob




----------



## Campgottagopee

Here ya go
This was our Highschool punk rock band, S.F.B.
Video right out of the 80's
Believe it or not these guys still play shows, primarily in NYC and CA.
Long Live PUNK RAWK


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> Here ya go
> This was our Highschool punk rock band, S.F.B.
> Video right out of the 80's
> Believe it or not these guys still play shows, primarily in NYC and CA.
> Long Live PUNK RAWK


I was based in Southern California when the punk scene was going down. Spent a fair amount of time hitting the punk bars, us jarheads fit right in with our haircuts. Still listen to Iggy and the Cramps when feeling froggy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> I was based in Southern California when the punk scene was going down. Spent a fair amount of time hitting the punk bars, us jarheads fit right in with our haircuts. Still listen to Iggy and the Cramps when feeling froggy.


Very cool
What a time that had to be!

Here is more of these guys, from 2019









Loud, Fast Rules Is Our Salvation - Live At Funk 'n Waffles, by S.F.B.


13 track album




sfbny.bandcamp.com





My fav is #10 from the list ---- think it's from 82 or 83 ---- we'd get hammered listening to these guys playing at all the dive bars around town. Good times.


----------



## ScottySkis

Spofity my awesome ttypy music catalog Fri night with few special brownies makes for great evening ? ? ??????


----------



## marcski

tirolski said:


> Scarlett with Strings, sax and Santana, amazing find.
> 
> _Not a chill to the Winter but a nip to the air...
> 
> Well, I ain't always right, but I've never been wrong
> Seldom turns out the way it does in a song
> Once in a while, you get shown the light
> In the strangest of places if you look at it right_


How's this for a Scarlett?






An amazing show. Boston pops backing Warren in a trio with back up singers all outside at Tanglewood in the Berkshires. Check out the conductor in his T-dye.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Happy 80th birthday to Bob Dylan. What can you say about Bob that hasn't been said? Well, you can sing his songs, so here's Canada's greatest Bob Dylan cover band working hard:


----------



## Sbob




----------



## Harvey

Here's the tune with three drummers...






Carlos said:


> Listen how it goes
> 
> Rrr, feel it!
> 
> Listen how my rhythm goes.
> It’s good for enjoying, mulatta.
> Listen how my rhythm goes.
> It’s good for enjoying, mulatta.
> 
> Listen how my rhythm goes.
> It’s good for enjoying, mulatta.
> Listen how my rhythm goes.
> It’s good for enjoying, mulatta.



I went through the whole thread today. Some great tunes.

(I put a sad face  on videos that don't play anymore.)


----------



## tirolski

It has to do with mountains.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Haberdasheries are overrated.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Good Tuesday morning


----------



## Peter Minde

Shameless self promotion department. This is the A side of a 45 RPM single that I recorded in... 1982? Yours truly on guitar. I don't know if it qualifies as incredible, but do we really need a banal music thread.


----------



## tirolski

Sounds good.
Artwork looks to be a map of Caribbean before the ice melted and filled her in.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Shameless self promotion department. This is the A side of a 45 RPM single that I recorded in... 1982? Yours truly on guitar. I don't know if it qualifies as incredible, but do we really need a banal music thread.


I dig it baby!


----------



## Peter Minde

tirolski said:


> Sounds good.
> Artwork looks to be a map of Caribbean before the ice melted and filled her in.


Yeah, I like it. The bassist / vocalist songwriter did that. Very talented.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

I just stumbled across some (obviously pre-digital) pix I took in high school of the Heavy Metal Marathon at the Landmark Theater in Syracuse, August 1980. Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, and Def Leppard. Might as well post them -- this looks like the right thread. Wow, almost 41 years ago!

They managed to stuff their entire light rig into that small venue:




Rob Halford walking onstage to creepy intro sound effects along with the requisite dry ice and flashing lights:








Some nice grimacing from Glenn Tipton while doing a solo:




Rob unexpectedly getting the business from some local talent while Glenn looks on jealously:




Nice and blurry!




This must've been during their protest song Genocide because you can see Rob with his toy machine gun, which he fired at the end. Back when he had a full head of hair!








KK Downing with his Flying V:








Here's the middle act, Germany's Scorpions.





I have pix of Def Leppard somewhere/will try to find and post. They were all 18 and 19 years old at the time. Hope you enjoyed this trip down heavy-metal Memory Lane!


----------



## Campgottagopee

AWESOME!!! Thanks for putting those up.
Scorpions?


----------



## Warp daddy

New toy today brand new SG vintage 61 Angus's axe loud n proud ?????????


----------



## tirolski

So school's out for the summer...


----------



## ScottySkis

Tuner classic movie channel
Playing awesome music movie
Jazz on summer day now???????

Great music movie on today channel Turner classic movie channel
including Jimmy Hendrix movie at 6 pm


----------



## Peter Minde

Warp daddy said:


> New toy today brand new SG vintage 61 Angus's axe loud n proud ?????????View attachment 9564


I've been thinking that there should be an Incredible Rig Thread.


----------



## tirolski

Follow yer tracks if ya ever get lost.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Follow yer tracks if ya ever get lost.


Great rendition two of the best


----------



## tirolski

Part of one of the best musicals ... Think


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

RIP Ellen McIlwaine, one of the greatest guitar players you might have never heard of. Howl on.


----------



## jasonwx

jamesdeluxe said:


> I just stumbled across some (obviously pre-digital) pix I took in high school of the Heavy Metal Marathon at the Landmark Theater in Syracuse, August 1980. Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, and Def Leppard. Might as well post them -- this looks like the right thread. Wow, almost 41 years ago!
> 
> They managed to stuff their entire light rig into that small venue:
> View attachment 9505
> 
> Rob Halford walking onstage to creepy intro sound effects along with the requisite dry ice and flashing lights:
> View attachment 9500
> 
> View attachment 9502
> 
> Some nice grimacing from Glenn Tipton while doing a solo:
> View attachment 9506
> 
> Rob unexpectedly getting the business from some local talent while Glenn looks on jealously:
> View attachment 9503
> 
> Nice and blurry!
> View attachment 9504
> 
> This must've been during their protest song Genocide because you can see Rob with his toy machine gun, which he fired at the end. Back when he had a full head of hair!
> View attachment 9501
> 
> View attachment 9509
> 
> KK Downing with his Flying V:
> View attachment 9508
> 
> View attachment 9517
> 
> Here's the middle act, Germany's Scorpions.
> View attachment 9507
> 
> 
> I have pix of Def Leppard somewhere/will try to find and post. They were all 18 and 19 years old at the time. Hope you enjoyed this trip down heavy-metal Memory Lane!


I didn’t see this post
I saw those guys on the same tour!!


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

There are many versions of this tune out there but this one is rather extraordinary:


----------



## jasonwx

At last nights restaurant 
Nikki sixx Motley Crue 
My wife went up to since I didn’t have the balls too. Nice guy


----------



## MarzNC

Sick Bird Rider said:


> There are many versions of this tune out there but this one is rather extraordinary:


Wonderful!

Found a solo version from a few years ago. I learned a lot about his style of playing from Mike Dawes' explanation at the beginning.


----------



## tirolski

My friend Mr. B. played with Tommy Emmanuel on this one.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

^ That is a hot trio!


----------



## Sbob

My favorite Youtube version


----------



## Brownski

I think I said in an old thread that I thought The Who were the greatest rock band of all time. I stand by it


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Brownski said:


> I think I said in an old thread that I thought The Who were the greatest rock band of all time. I stand by it


I'd be hard pressed to think of a better one. Seldom do you see Daltrey with an axe. I think this was the last stop on the original "Who's Last" tour. They've had so many 'last tours' that it's more like "Who's Counting?" Hey-yo!


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> I think I said in an old thread that I thought The Who were the greatest rock band of all time. I stand by it


This is an all time classic.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Keith Moon looks sober. Standing 5' away from the amps of one of the loudest bands in the world, it's no wonder Townshend is near deaf. Now I have a craving to watch some CSI reruns.


----------



## gorgonzola

D.B. Cooper said:


> I'd be hard pressed to think of a better one. Seldom do you see Daltrey with an axe. I think this was the last stop on the original "Who's Last" tour. They've had so many 'last tours' that it's more like "Who's Counting?" Hey-yo!


Ha I was going to school in Philly when they announced a "final tour" show at JFK stadium, maybe '82-83 ish? My friends from home put together a magic bus trip for the show so I drove home to Toms River to enjoy the ride back and forth to the show.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Change of pace. Oh my, this is a good Neil Young cover:


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Speaking of classics:


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

I could keep going:


----------



## Campgottagopee

Bonnie Raitt is badass
When I was in TX there was a bar right across the street from where I worked, we'd hit the place after work for a couple beers. One night it was packed in there. Bartender said Bonnie was showing up to sing. She did. Just her and her guitar, sitting on a stool, singing. It was awesome.


----------



## gorgonzola

^Two very talented ladies, seen Lake Street Dive 4-5 times 

RIP Mr. Prine...


----------



## tirolski

Here’s a classic.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Glen Campbell was a very talented guitar player, a skill kind of overlooked in his larger fame.

Then he recorded this song, which set up John Hartford for life:


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Going out on a limb here with a cover of The Boss. But it is pretty great, the singer is Canadian, and the mandolin player is the virtuosic Chris Thile.


----------



## tirolski

Waylon’ Jennings step grandson, Struggle Jennings, and Caitlynne Curtis played in the Cuse last week.
He raps and she sings like an angel.


----------



## Sbob




----------



## Campgottagopee

Being an Alice in Chains fan I'm looking forward to the release of this album later in the year.


----------



## tirolski

The Eagles @ the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame a while ago.


----------



## Endoftheline

Not sure, this may already be in this thread already but If not, I think it warrants a look. Rendition of Jessica, Chuck Leavell w Widespread Panic live in Atlanta new years eve 2015. It's on you tube music but w my limited tech skills I don't know how to link it like others have here. But it's great!


----------



## Brownski

Endoftheline said:


> Not sure, this may already be in this thread already but If not, I think it warrants a look. Rendition of Jessica, Chuck Leavell w Widespread Panic live in Atlanta new years eve 2015. It's on you tube music but w my limited tech skills I don't know how to link it like others have here. But it's great!


----------



## Endoftheline

Thanks Brownski, that's it.


----------



## tirolski

Da Doobies put out a new song 3 dazes ago.


----------



## Peter Minde

Took The Child to see her first concert last week. Green Day headlined a show at Citi Field.

Let me tell ya... every band goes, "Put your hands together New York." "I can't hear you!"

Green Day's front man had a true, visceral connection with the audience. The real deal.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Took The Child to see her first concert last week


Nice! You never forget your first concert.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Being an Alice in Chains fan I'm looking forward to the release of this album later in the year.


Def cool song
I saw Alice with the new singer after layne 
They were excellent 
First concert was peter frampton 1977 at msg. Hight of his fame


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Nice! You never forget your first concert.


Or the second one either.
Saw Elton John in the Forum in Montreal in the fall of '72 a couple years after this.


----------



## gorgonzola

'79 Outlaws & Molly Hatchet - Philadelphia Spectrum


----------



## Campgottagopee

1984 Van Halen Jump Tour
Eddie VH's b-day --- came out on stage chugging from a bottle of JD
First concert in the Cuse dome ?


----------



## gorgonzola

Campgottagopee said:


> 1984 Van Halen Jump Tour
> Eddie VH's b-day --- came out on stage chugging from a bottle of JD
> First concert in the Cuse dome ?


ha me and JD were flirtin' with disaster too!
saw the dead in the dome maybe '84 ish (if anyone remembers peoples express airlines you could fly newark nj to most cities up and down the east coast for $29, made for a lot of fun concert trips)


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> ha me and JD were flirtin' with disaster too!
> saw the dead in the dome maybe '84 ish (if anyone remembers peoples express airlines you could fly newark nj to most cities up and down the east coast for $29, made for a lot of fun concert trips)


Remember it only too well.









						People Express introduced a generation of hicks to plane travel.
					

The Simpsons (1989) - S05E01 Comedy clip with quote People Express introduced a generation of hicks to plane travel.     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get...




					getyarn.io


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> 1984 Van Halen Jump Tour
> Eddie VH's b-day --- came out on stage chugging from a bottle of JD
> First concert in the Cuse dome ?


Gonna due one better
Front row at msg mean streets tour
MIcheal Anthony bottle of JD of which me an me boys drank from we even came home with David’s sweaty tank top and more guitar picks then u can shake a stick at
I was deaf for 3 days


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Gonna due one better
> Front row at msg mean streets tour
> MIcheal Anthony bottle of JD of which me an me boys drank from we even came home with David’s sweaty tank top and more guitar picks then u can shake a stick at
> I was deaf for 3 days


RT ON!!!!


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> we even came home with David’s sweaty tank top and more


Granted I’m not as big a music fan as some of you guys but ….


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> Granted I’m not as big a music fan as some of you guys but ….


Just txt my friend he still has it ??
I also kept my stubs lol
2 of my favs


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Just txt my friend he still has it ??
> I also kept my stubs lol
> 2 of my favs
> View attachment 10012


FKNA ??


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

FKNA: the other night, Blue Toes and I saw our first live music performance since February 2020. We love live music so this was huge. And weird, everyone looking excited but wary at the outdoor concert under a cover at the local fairgrounds. Best of all, it was local hero Hawksley Workman, with his trusty sidekick Mr Lonely, and special guests Kevin Hearn (of Barenaked Ladies fame), the amazing violinist Hugh Marsh, and Hawksley's brother Aaron Corrigan on drums. Blurry cell phone pic to prove it:


----------



## tirolski

Folks were harvestin wheat in these upstate parts today.


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## gorgonzola

Ripitz said:


>


nice, thanks - reminded me to stream one of my fav's this morning


----------



## gorgonzola

gorgonzola said:


> '79 Outlaws & Molly Hatchet - Philadelphia Spectrum



Still love that Southern fried guitar, saw this guy live last week - so nice to hear live music again! (Hope it stays that way for awhile)


----------



## Sbob




----------



## gorgonzola

Wood Brothers Saturday night


----------



## tirolski

Yup.


----------



## Ripitz

Funny story about the ear worm that now lives in my head








						How A Joke TikTok About Country Music Stereotypes Hit The Radio
					

Country artist George Birge saw a popular TikTok skewering the way men in his genre write music and decided to issue himself a songwriting challenge. The result? "Beer Beer, Truck Truck."




					www.npr.org


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## jasonwx

Charlie Watts died
This so sad.


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> Charlie Watts died
> This so sad.


streaming tattoo you (40th anniversary) and running 20 red lights in his honor


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Charlie Watts died
> This so sad.







RIP Charlie.


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> streaming tattoo you (40th anniversary) and running 20 red lights in his honor


Tattoo you tour
Tina turner opened before she was huge... and look at the ticket price..lol


----------



## gorgonzola

the one and only time i saw the stones





damn it didn't sound this good in that old building lol


----------



## tirolski

Since NY got dumped on by both Fred & Henri recently here’s an oldie.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Charlie Watts died
> This so sad.


I was told the Rolling Stones would live forever ?


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> I was told the Rolling Stones would live forever ?


Keith HAS , just sayin ' ?
Survives shooting H in his eyeball, falling out of trees , a whole slew chemical abuse , smokin weed for 65 yrs .....sumbitch has to be an alien ?


----------



## G.ski

RIP Charlie Watts.


----------



## tirolski

Once upon a time thi$ wa$ a hit


----------



## Peter Minde

One of my fave local bands. Turn this up to 11.


----------



## jasonwx

Peter Minde said:


> One of my fave local bands. Turn this up to 11.


Go go’s merged with the ramones


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Go go’s merged with the ramones


Plus Joan Jett?


----------



## Warp daddy

Sounds similar to Jett ,


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Plus Joan Jett?


Jett was edgier looking and sounding
Even when she was with the runaways
Lita Ford became one of the first metal girls


----------



## tirolski

Those kids R good.
Thought's about Chrissie Hynde came to mind when listening.


----------



## Harvey

I like this tune.


----------



## Harvey

And this. Not the best sound quality of all the versions I found, but I really like seeing Chrissie for real.


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> And this. Not the best sound quality of all the versions I found, but I really like seeing Chrissie for real.


Shame the stub is torn to much pretenders first tour


----------



## Peter Minde

jasonwx said:


> Go go’s merged with the ramones


I saw them play live, and they totally brought it.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I like this tune.


Yup. Thanks.
And This one too.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> And this. Not the best sound quality of all the versions I found, but I really like seeing Chrissie for real.


Earned her way into her neighborhood hall of fame.


----------



## Campgottagopee

It's Monday
Let's rawk ?


----------



## raisingarizona

DAC has been hospitalized for covid.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Post your favorite song where the DRUM could be considered the lead instrument.


Came across this recently.
Enjoy.


----------



## Sbob

2 fer


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


>


OK.
Since he talks Rush and Harv likes bein in trees.
Here y'all go.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


>


Neil Peart is the penultimate drum meister


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## ScottySkis

Rip
She was paid £9 for the late-night session, worth about $190 today. And for a time, she seemed resentful that the song was the apparent apex of her career. “I’m noted for four bars of music,” she once said. “I found that a little bit bizarre.”
First woman to sing on Beatles album passed away at 92


----------



## tirolski

In honor of the big white round thing that's gonna shine tonight.
I could play the broom on this song.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

tirolski said:


> In honor of the big white round thing that's gonna shine tonight.
> I could play the broom on this song.


Of all the records, tapes and compact discs I've owned over the years, only a few of them are good cover-to-cover. Harvest Moon was one of those albums.


----------



## Sbob

Jam


----------



## tirolski

Peter Minde said:


> At one point I think Santana had 3 guys playing percussion in addition to Michael Shrieve on the trap kit. As for Crimson. I saw that lineup in 2017. Three drummers. They were all keeping time but not keeping time. It was a mind blowing show.


In his younger daze Santana had quite a few especially if ya count the audience bangin on things.


----------



## tirolski

Happy Friday folks.


----------



## raisingarizona

Every now and then a new (to me) band comes along and just grabs ya. This band just has that “it” thing about them. Amyl and the Sniffers is the kick in the ass today’s modern, punk rock scene needed. Punk ain’t dead folks, it’s hard charging and coming straight out of Australia with this one. If you have ever liked punk music you need to check this out.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> Every now and then a new (to me) band comes along and just grabs ya. This band just has that “it” thing about them. Amyl and the Sniffers is the kick in the ass today’s modern, punk rock scene needed. Punk ain’t dead folks, it’s hard charging and coming straight out of Australia with this one. If you have ever liked punk music you need to check this out.


Cool
A cross of Debra Harry and Wendy O Williams


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Cool
> A cross of Debra Harry and Wendy O Williams


Totally! 

Throw in a bit of Motörhead, Sex Pistols and a lot of other stuff too. I was thinking that they are taking a little influence from so many classic bands and putting it all into this one formula that they do so fucking good.


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> Cool
> A cross of Debra Harry and Wendy O Williams


See you in hell Edna!!!


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey




----------



## tirolski

Sang with Slick for a bit.




Chaquico played guitar with them back then.


----------



## tirolski

Focus Hocus Pocus live
The keyboard yodeler’s warmup face movements warn ya.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

If you haven't discovered the Playing for Change initiative, check it out. The latest offering is outstanding:


----------



## tirolski

It ain’t a young Judy Garland singin, but it’s a new soundtrack to the old Oz Wizard show.
Darkside of the Moon kinda fits it.


----------



## Cornhead




----------



## jasonwx

Cornhead said:


>


Just finished grohl’s book 
Very cool dude


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Just finished grohl’s book
> Very cool dude


I asked for his book for Xmas


----------



## tirolski

Here’s some Mozart. 




English lyrics
_On the breeze
What a gentle little zephir
A little zephir
This evening will sigh
This evening will sigh
Under the pines in the little grove.
Under the pines…
Under the pines in the little grove
Under…the pines…in the little grove
And the rest he’ll understand
Certainly, certainly he’ll understand._


----------



## Sbob




----------



## Sbob




----------



## tirolski

_... A band is blowing dixie double four time
You feel all right when you hear that music ring...
...Way on down south, way on down south...




_


----------



## tirolski

An oldie spinnin on a turntable.


----------



## raisingarizona

Korean music.


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> Korean music.


Would wager some of their older relatives walked on the land bridge to get to North America some time during the last ice age.
Thanks RA ?


----------



## Sbob

This album is great


----------



## tirolski

Sounds good.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Looking forward to this









‘Emotional’ Ronnie James Dio documentary set for release this year


Rob Halford, Geezer Butler and Jack Black among stars celebrating Ronnie James Dio’s life and legacy in a new documentary Wendy Dio calls “very emotional”




www.loudersound.com


----------



## tirolski

Billy and Bela sound good playing together.


----------



## tirolski

Dude was inspired as a kid in NYC after he was watching the Beverly Hillbilly’s and heard Earl Scruggs playing the the theme song on the banjo. He’s coming to Ithaca in April.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

tirolski said:


> Dude was inspired as a kid in NYC after he was watching the Beverly Hillbilly’s and heard Earl Scruggs playing the the theme song on the banjo. He’s coming to Ithaca in April.



Bela Fleck is amazing. He can play traditional bluegrass, classical pieces, jazz and everything in between. His wife is an amazing old-time banjo player and their kids have long hair. What's not to like?


----------



## tirolski

For some dang reason I just heard about him recently.
His folks are from Austria, allegedly. We might be some type of cousins.


----------



## gorgonzola

I started listening to him in the 90's with the Flecktones, I was never a big synth guy but love Futureman and Victor is a bad ass bass player! My nephew dated Bela's niece for awhile so were almost family lol


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Here is the bluegrass side of him. This is one of the most talented groups of people ever assembled on one stage, IMHO. RIP Tony Rice. (Mark O'Connor on violin, Tony Rice on guitar, Jerry Douglas on dobro, Sam Bush on mandolin, Mark Schatz on bass and Bela Fleck on banjo in the early 1990's.)


----------



## gorgonzola

If you're a Jerry Douglas fan check out last years album with John Hiatt, maybe I should put his one in the EV thread...


----------



## witch hobble




----------



## Sick Bird Rider

gorgonzola said:


> If you're a Jerry Douglas fan check out last years album with John Hiatt, maybe I should put his one in the EV thread...



Thanks for sharing that, I am a Jerry Douglas fan but I am a bigger John Hiatt fan. The album "Slow Turning" was the unofficial theme music to our honeymoon road trip to the US southwest, which included a stop at Graceland on the way home. If I hear "Drive South" it all comes back.

Speaking of Cadillacs:


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

witch hobble said:


>



There is a lot to unpack there: the hair, the outfits, the stuff in the background. Great playing though.


----------



## witch hobble

Sick Bird Rider said:


> There is a lot to unpack there: the hair, the outfits, the stuff in the background. Great playing though.


The dorky looking guy in the cowboy hat is Kenny Vaughn. He is a telecaster master. This was from Marty Stuart’s variety television show, which was never on my cable provider’s package and which doesn’t exist. Highly recommend going down the rabbit hole. Some incredible playing, done with casual flare.


Here’s one:


----------



## tirolski

witch hobble said:


> The dorky looking guy in the cowboy hat is Kenny Vaughn. He is a telecaster master... Highly recommend going down the rabbit hole. Some incredible playing.


Witchzzit the glasses, and/or black cowboy hat cause the others have the coordinated black&pink suits which mustn’t actually count in yer dorkiness evaluation? 
He can play.


----------



## witch hobble

tirolski said:


> Witchzzit the glasses, and/or black cowboy hat cause the others have the coordinated black&pink suits which mustn’t actually count in yer dorkiness evaluation?
> He can play.


The mannerisms, actually. He is a bit of a ham.

But if I must play your game, I’d go with the glasses.


----------



## tirolski

witch hobble said:


> The mannerisms, actually. He is a bit of a ham.


Some are called performers for a reason.


----------



## Campgottagopee

So this is pretty cool


----------



## Campgottagopee

LOL


----------



## tirolski

Sometimes its good to ski in CNY and walk in Memphis.


----------



## tirolski

A Bit of Bob.


----------



## Sbob

I like this guys funky style .


----------



## Andy_ROC

I just found this version and figured I'd share it for any TP fans that haven't seen it. TP is my favorite rocker of all time. If I were stuck on a desert island the rest of my life and had to chose one album to have with me, it would the Tom Petty The Live Anthology


----------



## jasonwx

whats not to love about Tom?
Saw him 1980, Damn the Torpedoes tour at the Palladium, in NYC. Tommy Tutone opened (867-5309)


----------



## tirolski

The Dang Gainesville Swanp Gators ❤️ him too.
After singin the alma mater, they let loose with a favorite.


----------



## tirolski

Yes had a Swiss mountain connection to this song.


----------



## jasonwx

I think going for the one was recorded outside of Geneva


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> I think going for the one was recorded outside of Geneva


Mountain Studios in Montreux.


----------



## jasonwx

tirolski said:


> Mountain Studios in Montreux.


Smoke on the water


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Smoke on the water


Something about Frank








						How a Frank Zappa Concert Fire Inspired 'Smoke on the Water'
					

The famous Frank Zappa fire at the Montreux Jazz Festival took place on Dec. 4, 1971.




					ultimateclassicrock.com


----------



## Sbob




----------



## tirolski

This gotta go somewhere.


----------



## tirolski

Live from behind the Magnolia Curtain.




There’s connections to Widespread Panic.


----------



## tirolski

More from the place but all blues.




Warning: Documentaryish.


----------



## witch hobble

Dallas Good of the Hinterlandian psychedelic surf noir twang band the Sadies died this week. He was 48. Honestly, he always seemed a little unhealthy from the rock n roll lifestyle. Great genre jumping telecaster playing.

The band is criminally under-appreciated here in the USA.

Here is live clip showing their bluegrass roots:






And probably the best album from a twangy guitar perspective:


----------



## tirolski

marcski said:


> Luther Dickinson is one rockin' guitar player. Just amazing.


He talks about it.


----------



## tirolski

Jojo Hermann said,
_"Mississippi has a groove”...
"When I first moved down I was an ambitious yankee. It took me a few years to catch on to that.
Everything I've learned in life that’s important to me I learned in Mississippi_."




John came to town after I left but my brother crossed paths with them.
Beanland Drive is conveniently located between The Square and the Ole Miss campus.
Nice place.

Found another one.


----------



## jasonwx

Nice local boy. I’m glad they are giving him recognition.


----------



## Sbob

Creativity LOL


----------



## tirolski

Another Karen song.
Sharen is Karen. 
Ya can dance toit.
Magic Beans gonna play Ithaca in April.


----------



## Peter Minde

Shameless self promotion. From back in the days of my wasted youth.


----------



## gorgonzola

Long day yesterday going Belle to Bela


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> Long day yesterday going Belle to Bela


Nice 👍 
Bela be in Ithaca Wednesday.


----------



## gorgonzola

tirolski said:


> Nice 👍
> Bela be in Ithaca Wednesday.


Nice, he'll be celebrating his Grammy for best bluegrass album! 👋👋👋


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> Nice, he'll be celebrating his Grammy for best bluegrass album! 👋👋👋


How was the show? 
Must’ve played the new album music and others...


----------



## gorgonzola

incredible, fantastic group of musicians, I had heard of Sierra Hull but had never listened to her, very talented. The fiddle was billed as Michael Cleveland but it was another guy, excellent as well - as were bass and dobro. Mostly My Bluegrass Heart material with some Doc tunes and others mixed in, set was like 1:45. If you can get to Ithaca do it!!!

Lineup: (Sierra Hull, Stuart Duncan, Justin Moses, Bryan Sutton and Mark Schatz Music)


----------



## Warp daddy

Another CNY guy wins Grammy 









						Local man wins Grammy award - NewsBreak
					

Village of Freeville native Lonnie Park was part of a Grammy award victory at the 64th annual Grammy Awards ceremony Sunday evening in Las Vegas....




					share.newsbreak.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Another CNY guy wins Grammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local man wins Grammy award - NewsBreak
> 
> 
> Village of Freeville native Lonnie Park was part of a Grammy award victory at the 64th annual Grammy Awards ceremony Sunday evening in Las Vegas....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.newsbreak.com


Yeah boy

That's our man Lonnie
Front man for Ten Man Push
Good dude, redneck, loves killin deer, and wicked talented


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Pink Floyd is coming out with a new song.


----------



## Harvey

This kind of blows my mind.


----------



## tirolski

Andy likes Tool(s) and built a big box from scratch with his daughters in mud season in The UpState.


----------



## tirolski

marcski said:


> Luther Dickinson is one rockin' guitar player. Just amazing.


His bro Cody is coming to the big apple orchard a tad north of Song Mountain this summer to play with some folks.








Phil Lesh & Friends Featuring Stu Allen, Grahame Lesh, Jason Crosby, Amy Helm, Cody Dickinson - Beak and Skiff


Pre-sale: Thursday, April 14 10am-10pm, PW: FRIENDS On sale: Friday, April 15 at 10am COVID policy: Proof of COVID-19 vaccination or negative PCR test (taken within 48 hours) is required for entry. This policy is subject to change.




beakandskiff.com


----------



## Harvey

Incredible? Maybe not.

Fun?


----------



## tirolski

There’s some picking in this one.
Could use an accompanying video.


https://www.garnetminetours.com/garnet_mine_song_tedd_browne.mp3


----------



## tirolski

Happy Derby Day.


----------



## gorgonzola




----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


>


A good friend of mine’s son has a band playing at Kid Rock’s place in Nashville now.
Recent music graduate from OCC, now having fun attending MTSU studying music stuff and selling guitars at Guitar World too in Nashville..
He ain’t F'n 50. 
I met that friend at Ole Miss. 
He’s from Speculator.


----------



## Warp daddy

Nuttin' like Rawkin' a little RUSH on a Rotten Rainy Day 😎 

Red Barchetta always brings a smile ( except in thiis pic 😂😂😂😂) Tom Sawyer is a good dude , Closer to the Heart warms the spirit,The Spirit of Radio gets the blood moving and i am a Workin' Man ..

thank God for "the axe " on lousy rainy days


----------



## Peter Minde

Warp daddy said:


> Nuttin' like Rawkin' a little RUSH on a Rotten Rainy Day 😎
> 
> Red Barchetta always brings a smile ( except in thiis pic 😂😂😂😂) Tom Sawyer is a good dude , Closer to the Heart warms the spirit,The Spirit of Radio gets the blood moving and i am a Workin' Man ..
> 
> thank God for "the axe " on lousy rainy daysView attachment 15160




Warp, I'd been thinking that there should be a Show Off Your Rig thread.


----------



## Warp daddy

Peter Minde said:


> Warp, I'd been thinking that there should be a Show Off Your Rig thread.
> 
> View attachment 15161


Why not ,nice rig Peter


----------



## Warp daddy

Here's mine : Vox VT120 valvetronic amp , 150 watt output ,it models 33 amp cabinets AND a Boss GT6 Guitar Effects processor ..its a BEAST an additional 30 different amp models with 340 effects that can be custom modeled singularly or in ANY combination ........awesome when doing weird shit like RUSH and EVH and "trying "to emulate SLASH 😎😉😏. 

So with THIS horsepower i often play thru the headset as in my pic . Now when we have family ( son , SIL and two grandboys ) together ( i have 3 others who are guitarist and on ewho is drummer well ALL HELL breaks loose ........so 

screw the headset 😂😂


----------



## Warp daddy

Peter : i LOVE your Flying V , man that is one saweeeet axe


----------



## Peter Minde

Thank you. It's an Ibanez Rocket Roll Senior, it got them a lawsuit from Gibson. Amplifier: Henry Amplification SRT+. It sings.








SRT+ — Henry Amplification







www.henryamps.com





How do you like the amp modeling feature? I tried one out before I bought this and was underwhelmed. Can't remember the brand tho.


----------



## Warp daddy

Peter Minde said:


> Thank you. It's an Ibanez Rocket Roll Senior, it got them a lawsuit from Gibson. Amplifier: Henry Amplification SRT+. It sings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRT+ — Henry Amplification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.henryamps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the amp modeling feature? I tried one out before I bought this and was underwhelmed. Can't remember the brand tho.


I LOVE my GT 6 But the VOX probably will be traded on something with a very CLEAN sound and then i can use tge GT 6 with it as required . The Vox is ok but frankly i want something better and no longer need the modeling amp as i i have enough thru the GT 6 which can either stand alone thru the headset or be patched into the AMP


----------



## tirolski




----------



## jasonwx

Warp daddy said:


> Nuttin' like Rawkin' a little RUSH on a Rotten Rainy Day 😎
> 
> Red Barchetta always brings a smile ( except in thiis pic 😂😂😂😂) Tom Sawyer is a good dude , Closer to the Heart warms the spirit,The Spirit of Radio gets the blood moving and i am a Workin' Man ..
> 
> thank God for "the axe " on lousy rainy daysView attachment 15160


you look like Townsend...


----------



## Warp daddy

jasonwx said:


> you look like Townsend...


Same vintage , both cue balls , tinnitus yep , whad'ya say ?????.. 😂😂💥


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Same vintage , both cue balls , tinnitus yep , whad'ya say ?????.. 😂😂💥


Did ya ever meet the Bouchard brothers? or hear ‘em play live?
They’re north country folks.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Did ya ever meet the Bouchard brothers? or hear ‘em play live?
> They’re north country folks.


Know lots of Bouchards ,but not these folks and no have have not heard them . What's their genre of music ?


----------



## jasonwx

Warp daddy said:


> Same vintage , both cue balls , tinnitus yep , whad'ya say ?????.. 😂😂💥


Lol
After seeing every major guitar based band live over the last 45 yrs. A lot front row , my hearing is shot. I have a constant humming in my ears and the doc said I need hearing aids. My most frequently used word and phase is What? and excuse me. 
That said, zero regrets.


----------



## Warp daddy

Glad you got to experience that great guitar talent . damn straight it was worth it . I get periodic ringing even if i put plugs in and stand BEHIND the amp when playing .. I have learned a trick that helps somewhat 😜


Oh hell yeah , i prolly need hearing aids too but gotta tell ya "sometimes " it's a blessing .
Ever been in a boring ass meeting where somebody is droning on ? So Why in hell do i HEAR that chit😳 but when my wife who speaks softly says something my favorite response is WHa ???or honey i cant hear ya


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Know lots of Bouchards ,but not these folks and no have have not heard them . What's their genre of music ?


Rockers from near your neck of the river. 
Blue Oyster Cult-ers.
They're educators too.








Bouchard brothers inducted into TICS arts hall of fame


CLAYTON — As the Bouchard brothers — Albert T. and Joseph J. — returned Tuesday to the school district they graduated from and sat down for an interview at Thousand




www.nny360.com


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Rockers from near your neck of the river.
> Blue Oyster Cult-ers.
> They're educators too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bouchard brothers inducted into TICS arts hall of fame
> 
> 
> CLAYTON — As the Bouchard brothers — Albert T. and Joseph J. — returned Tuesday to the school district they graduated from and sat down for an interview at Thousand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nny360.com


Ok , sure , know BOC just never really followed them so not aware of guys names . Nice tribute to them and obviously well deserved . We LOVE Clayton btw ,saaaweet little town one of the really beautiful spots on the River was there saturday for lunch .


----------



## Peter Minde

Warp daddy said:


> Glad you got to experience that great guitar talent . damn straight it was worth it . I get periodic ringing even if i put plugs in and stand BEHIND the amp when playing .. I have learned a trick that helps somewhat 😜
> 
> 
> Oh hell yeah , i prolly need hearing aids too but gotta tell ya "sometimes " it's a blessing .
> Ever been in a boring ass meeting where somebody is droning on ? So Why in hell do i HEAR that chit😳 but when my wife who speaks softly says something my favorite response is WHa ???or honey i cant hear ya


And also @jasonwx I'm pretty sure I've got tinnitus. Other than that, hearing is decent. Thankful that back in the day, I wore earplugs when playing in a band or seeing a concert.


----------



## Campgottagopee

You guys should start a band!


----------



## jasonwx

Peter Minde said:


> And also @jasonwx I'm pretty sure I've got tinnitus. Other than that, hearing is decent. Thankful that back in the day, I wore earplugs when playing in a band or seeing a concert.


Yep starting wearing ear plugs after seeing Van Halen in 1981 at MSG front row  . I was stone deaf for 3 days..


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> Yep starting wearing ear plugs after seeing Van Halen in 1981 at MSG front row  . I was stone deaf for 3 days..


I started after Hot Tuna in the early 80's at the Capitol in Passaic NJ, Casady's bass still literally pulsated my heart from the lobby


----------



## Peter Minde

Love Hot Tuna. Jack Casady underrated.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Anyone hear of these guys? Small Town Titans? I just stumbled onto them and wow! I dig their sound and they certainly kill it.





Then I listened to this and my mind was blown away. They are a must see in concert for me.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> Anyone hear of these guys? Small Town Titans? I just stumbled onto them and wow! I dig their sound and they certainly kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I listened to this and my mind was blown away. They are a must see in concert for me.


Gave them a listen .... Decent 👍loved their cover of Fat Bottomed Girls .....not bad at all.

Drum Dude looks like a pudgy Dave Grohl , Singer HAS pipes .


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Anyone hear of these guys? Small Town Titans? I just stumbled onto them and wow! I dig their sound and they certainly kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I listened to this and my mind was blown away. They are a must see in concert for me.


freak'n great!!!! love seeing young people playing real rock...


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> freak'n great!!!! love seeing young people playing real rock...


Right? I thought the same thing.
Already have a tshirt heading my way 🤘


----------



## Campgottagopee

They're from Yorktown PA



			OUR STORY - Small Town Titans


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> They're from Yorktown PA
> 
> 
> 
> OUR STORY - Small Town Titans


from PA lol
the singer reminds me of Ed Kowalczyk from Live


----------



## tirolski




----------



## raisingarizona

These girls really value purity and a devotion to Jesus. I think that’s great to see in this day and age.


----------



## jasonwx

My daughter is in London on business, and went to the Stones at Hyde Park.. She loved it and doesn't no a single song..


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> My daughter is in London on business, and went to the Stones at Hyde Park.. She loved it and doesn't no a single song..


Did she get a t shirt? 

My daughter has a bunch of band shirts and doesn’t know any songs, I love joking with her like an angry old man berating her to name songs. I actually just gave her an old WuTang t that shrunk 😂


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> from PA lol
> the singer reminds me of Ed Kowalczyk from Live


I've been following these guys. His voice has been compared with many other greats as well.
I turned my heavy metal rock star drummer neighbor listen to them. His comment was he liked how they sound like they aren't trying to do anything other than be them. 
I like their rock n roll


----------



## Sbob

raisingarizona said:


> These girls really value purity and a devotion to Jesus. I think that’s great to see in this day and age.


----------



## raisingarizona

Sbob said:


>


Different strokes….

I absolutely love them ❤️


----------



## raisingarizona

I just discovered Billie Holiday. Like 45 minutes ago. She was incredible.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> I just discovered Billie Holiday. Like 45 minutes ago. She was incredible.


watch the movie..


----------



## tirolski

Herbie Hancock in '73, ~1/2 century ago, ages like fine times.


----------



## Peter Minde

tirolski said:


> Herbie Hancock in '73, ~1/2 century ago, ages like fine times.


See you and raise you. Love the atmospherics of this album:


----------



## tirolski

Peter Minde said:


> See you and raise you.


See that and raise ya these two with the same bassist.


----------



## Peter Minde

tirolski said:


> See that and raise ya these two with the same bassist.


Love me some keytar!


----------



## tirolski




----------



## Warp daddy

Some things just Ain't what they seem :


----------



## Peter Minde

Just when you thought punk rock was dead. Strong language warning: f bombs dropped.


----------



## Brownski

Clever lyrics but I feel like complaining about dirty bathrooms isn’t very punk. Do they have a song about their Uber being late also? Or that their Starbucks coffee is too hot?


----------



## Peter Minde

Brownski said:


> Clever lyrics but I feel like complaining about dirty bathrooms isn’t very punk. Do they have a song about their Uber being late also? Or that their Starbucks coffee is too hot?


I was just really struck by the video. And they're from Jersey!


----------



## tirolski

How bout a lil old Prince live from the Cuse in ’85?


----------



## Harvey

With music videos, I don't want some stupid story or whatever. I want to see how great music is made.

This is 1973, peak Yes. Check out the closeups on Steve Howe's fingers in All Good People:






I skipped the first part.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> With music videos, I don't want some stupid story or whatever. I want to see how great music is made.
> 
> This is 1973, peak Yes. Check out the closeups on Steve Howe's fingers in All Good People:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped the first part.


I remember we used to sing that one in church @ Potsdam about the same time.
Fact.


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> I skipped the first part.


!?!!?!??


----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


> !?!!?!??



I like the whole medley, but was trying to illustrate a point.


----------



## Brownski

RIP Olivia. 10 year old me is heartbroken


----------



## Ripitz

Brownski said:


> RIP Olivia. 10 year old me is heartbroken


OMG this is terrible. 48 year old me is heartbroken.


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> OMG this is terrible. 48 year old me is heartbroken.


Yeah, she had the voice of an angel for sure.Here’s something


----------



## Harvey

Let's get physical? Come on that's corporate ONJ,

Here she is at her career PEAK:






Full screen and CRANK IT UP.


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## Timothy E

FIRST TIME HEARING Phil Collins - In the Air Tonight REACTION


----------



## Campgottagopee

I don't think I've ever seen anyone give it more than this kid.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone give it more than this kid.


Ya get goose bumps watching
He plays like his dad


----------



## Campgottagopee

It's said that Dave Grohl either sang, played guitar, or the drums for the entire 6 hr concert. Rawk Gawd status.


----------



## Warp daddy

Olivia Fig Newton was a great looking woman when she was in her prime


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> It's said that Dave Grohl either sang, played guitar, or the drums for the entire 6 hr concert. Rawk Gawd status.


I have been watching vids 
Wow what a concert
Wolfgang was amazing 
Queen was amazing


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> I have been watching vids
> Wow what a concert
> Wolfgang was amazing
> Queen was amazing


Same here 
What a great show! 
Wolfgang killed it.
Queen rules 
That 12 yo drummer chick was badass too. Can't remember her name but wow!


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Or the second one either.
> Saw Elton John in the Forum in Montreal in the fall of '72 a couple years after this.


Sir Elton is coming to the newly named dome in The Cuse Saturday night.
Wonder of he’ll do a tune to the passing of the queen like he did for Lady Di. 🤔 








						Sir Elton John’s ‘Farewell Yellow Brick Road: The Final Tour’ Coming to Syracuse Saturday
					






					news.syr.edu


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Sir Elton is coming to the newly named dome in The Cuse Saturday night.
> Wonder of he’ll do a tune to the passing of the queen like he did for Lady Di. 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Elton John’s ‘Farewell Yellow Brick Road: The Final Tour’ Coming to Syracuse Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.syr.edu


Front row seats at $1800 a pop


----------



## Harvey

36 of us would all chip in 50 bucks to send one lucky winner. Somehow I don't think we would do it

Put it this way if somebody goes and comes back here and post a sweet trip report I'd pay 50 bucks for that


----------



## Brownski

Jethro Tull


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> Jethro Tull


Snot running down his nose


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> Snot running down his nose


feeling like a dead duck


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Jethro Tull


Jethro Tull also invented the seed drill assisting with the development of “modern” agriculture.
Jethro Wood of The Upstate (Moravia) later patented and commercialized the cast iron plow.
Attaboys 👍 Jethros.


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


>


Who else rocks out with a flute?


----------



## Brownski

That dude is a maniac.


----------



## Sbob




----------



## SayvilleSteve

Ripitz said:


> Who else rocks out with a flute?



King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard:


----------



## gorgonzola




----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


>


Song gives me chills.


----------



## tirolski




----------



## Peter Minde

Love this rendition of Theme From an Imaginary Western:


----------



## tirolski

Some westerns have great music.
Always liked the lyrics on this one, whatever they are.


----------



## Brownski

Warren Zevon


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> Warren Zevon


Wow
I have been listening to him non stop
The dude is dark deep and sarcastic

Keep me in your heart for a while, might be one of the saddest songs ever written


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> Keep me in your heart for a while, might be one of the saddest songs ever written


That’s actually the one that had me thinking of him


----------



## tirolski

Since there’s a Beaver Blood Moon eclipse coming soon...








Don't miss the Beaver Blood Moon lunar eclipse on Nov. 8


The moon will pass through Earth's shadow on Tuesday morning resulting in a total lunar eclipse.




www.space.com




... from The Dark Side of The Moon.




Makes ya wanna just let it out and howl.


----------



## gorgonzola

Awesome show Sunday night!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Dio documentary starts Dec 1st on Showtime 🤘 🤘 🤘 🤘


----------



## tirolski

Kinda like skiing.
Don’t Stop.
RIP Christie McVie.


----------



## Brownski

ahem


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Joe had some attitude, likely still does. Released a few years later, Big World is one my all-time favourite albums.


----------



## Brownski

He’s so good. How the hell did Madonna have a career when music like this was available?


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

In other news, we just saw these cats this week. If you are into roots/blues/country/alt rock, then look out for Blackie and the Rodeo Kings at a venue near you:


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> Dio documentary


Great documentary
One common theme throughout is what a kind person Dio was.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Great documentary
> One common theme throughout is what a kind person Dio was.


Can’t wait to watch
I saw dio a bunch of times


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Can’t wait to watch
> I saw dio a bunch of times


I had honestly forgotten how kickass wicked awesome his early stuff was. WOW!
One thing I learned is that Dio got no royalties from Rainbow until after his passing. I thought that was so bizarre.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Campgottagopee said:


> One thing I learned is that Dio got no royalties from Rainbow until after his passing. I thought that was so bizarre.


For a nice as Dio is, it seems Ritchie Blackmore has a reputation for being that much of a jerk.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> I had honestly forgotten how kickass wicked awesome his early stuff was. WOW!
> One thing I learned is that Dio got no royalties from Rainbow until after his passing. I thought that was so bizarre.


I’m sure Richie Blackmore had something to do with it. I saw a rainbow after dio left with Joe Lynn Turner.


----------



## Campgottagopee

SayvilleSteve said:


> For a nice as Dio is, it seems Ritchie Blackmore has a reputation for being that much of a jerk.


That was also a common theme --- lol
I met Dio one time while he was in town visiting his cuzin. _ knew him for like 30 seconds before he offered me a sandwich and a glass of wine. Such a cool cat._


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> I’m sure Richie Blackmore had something to do with it. I saw a rainbow after dio left with Joe Lynn Turner.


The list of bands you've seen is amazing. Ever compile a list? 
Remember Dr Skimeister? He too was into rock and saw an incredible amount of shows.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> The list of bands you've seen is amazing. Ever compile a list?
> Remember Dr Skimeister? He too was into rock and saw an incredible amount of shows.


May be I should


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> May be I should


I'd be curious to see it


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> I'd be curious to see it


ok here we go, no particular order. all with original band members.. I might have missed some? Sorry it's hard to read
Meatloaf :late 70's
Peter Frampton: 77 _ John Mellencamp _ Kiss
Boston:76 _ Wings : Linda was in the band _ Plant & Page
Bad Co:78 _ Pretenders _ Rainbow
Chicago:77 _ Yes : front row MSG _ Van Halen
Tom Petty : Damn the Torpedo's _ REO _ Scorpions
Tommy 2 Tone _ Buck Cherry _ Arrowsmith
Triumph: _ Katrina and the Waves _ Whitesnake
Journey _ Don Henley _ Skid Row
Loverboy _ Robert Cray _ Saxon
Metallica : Dave Mustaine Guitar _ The Firm( Jimmy Page) _ Roger Waters
Vandenburg _ The Cult - Sammy Hager
Twisted Sister: 1000x - Motley Crue - Rod Stewart
Dio _ Alanis Morrisett - Heart
Queen: 2x with Freddie _ Collective Soul - Keith Urban
The Stones :81 Tina Turner opened _ LIVE - Luke Combs
The Who: 70's on Pearl Jam-
Iron Maiden: Paul Diano then Bruce D _ Steve Winword (arc of a diver)
Judist Preist - Nirvana
Rush - Hole (courtney love)
Clapton - Alice in Chains
Elton John - Guns & Roses
Fleetwood Mac.. U2
Bruce Springsteen Queensryche


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> ok here we go, no particular order. all with original band members.. I might have missed some? Sorry it's hard to read
> Meatloaf :late 70's
> Peter Frampton: 77 _ John Mellencamp _ Kiss
> Boston:76 _ Wings : Linda was in the band _ Plant & Page
> Bad Co:78 _ Pretenders _ Rainbow
> Chicago:77 _ Yes : front row MSG _ Van Halen
> Tom Petty : Damn the Torpedo's _ REO _ Scorpions
> Tommy 2 Tone _ Buck Cherry _ Arrowsmith
> Triumph: _ Katrina and the Waves _ Whitesnake
> Journey _ Don Henley _ Skid Row
> Loverboy _ Robert Cray _ Saxon
> Metallica : Dave Mustaine Guitar _ The Firm( Jimmy Page) _ Roger Waters
> Vandenburg _ The Cult - Sammy Hager
> Twisted Sister: 1000x - Motley Crue - Rod Stewart
> Dio _ Alanis Morrisett - Heart
> Queen: 2x with Freddie _ Collective Soul - Keith Urban
> The Stones :81 Tina Turner opened _ LIVE - Luke Combs
> The Who: 70's on Pearl Jam-
> Iron Maiden: Paul Diano then Bruce D _ Steve Winword (arc of a diver)
> Judist Preist - Nirvana
> Rush - Hole (courtney love)
> Clapton - Alice in Chains
> Elton John - Guns & Roses
> Fleetwood Mac.. U2
> Bruce Springsteen Queensryche


Two words
HOLY FUCK!!
Do you have memorabilia from all/some/any of those shows?
I think it's safe to say that we'd be hard pressed to find another person with half of that list.

Anyone??!!


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Two words
> HOLY FUCK!!
> Do you have memorabilia from all/some/any of those shows?
> I think it's safe to say that we'd be hard pressed to find another person with half of that list.
> 
> Anyone??!!


Forgot
Genesis , foreigner , billy squirer
I’ll take some pics of the swag


----------



## Brownski

I’ve only been to like 4 or 5 real concerts but one of them was Steve Miller. That was a good show


----------



## Peter Minde

Hmmm.

Boston
Jethro Tull (2x)
Queen
Robin Trower
Johnny and Edgar Winter
Mountain 
Frank Zappa
Pink Floyd
Black Sabbath
Van Halen
the Smithereens - way before they hit it big!
David Torn - could school Ed van Halen on application of whammy bar
Joe Pass (2x) utterly brilliant jazz guitarist
Tal Farlow (2x) another brilliant jazz guitarist
Dickey Betts & Great Southern
King Crimson (4x)
Robert Fripp (2x)
Nektar
Ted Nugent (2x)
Yes
Emerson Lake & Palmer
Levon Helm
Green Day
John Hammond Jr. (2x)
Bob Seger
Jorma Kaukonen
Hot Tuna (2x)
Smokin' Joe Kubek
Popa Chubby - brilliant and strongly recommended
Grateful Dead
Circle Jerks
Leslie West
Kris Kristofferson
Roky Erickson

There's prolly a few more that I can't remember.


----------



## jasonwx

Here’s a few


----------



## gorgonzola

Fun game …

Outlaws
Molly Hatchet
James Taylor
Marshall Tucker Band
Chicago ~3x
Earth Wind &Fire
Grateful Dead -20x
Jerry Garcia Band-5x
Bob Wier- Kingfish
Bob Wier- Bobby and the Midnights
Hot Tuna
Allman Brothers ~3x
Elvis Costello
talking heads
Steve Forbert
The Who
Charlie Daniels Band
Neil Young
Rolling Stones / George Thorogood/Journey(?)
Santana
Dire Straits
Dylan-5x
Willie Nelson
Lukas Nelson
Tedeschi Trucks Band
Van Morrison
Violent Femmes
Levon Helm
North Mississippi Allstars 2x
John Hiatt 2x
Lucinda Williams ~5x
BB King
Taj Mahal
James Cotton
Robert Cray
Buddy Guy
David Bromberg ~3x
Pat Metheny ~5x
Stanley Jordan
Stanley Clark / Return to Forever
John McLaughlin & Mahavishnu Orchestra
Billy Cobham ~3x
Miles Davis
Dizzy Gillespie
Indigo Girls
Wood Brothers
Smithereens
Ryan Adams ~2x
Dawes
Bela Fleck ~2x
Lake street Dive ~3x
Jack Johnson
My Morning Jacket
PeterTosh/Jimmy Cliff
Soul Rebels
Bonerama
Donna the Buffalo
Bruce Springsteen
Chris Stapleton
Margo Price

This was a good year, Marcus King, Nataniel Ratliff, Steve Kimock /Zero, Billy Strings
With lost of local dead cover and bluegrass bands


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> Fun game …
> 
> Jack Johnson


Saw Big Jack Johnson twice, but it most likely ain’t the same dude as the one to which you refer.
Once at a picnic in The Grove in Oxford Miss. & later again at a small bar In The Upstates Auburn NY.
Even got to shoot the shit with him when he played there between sets and afterwards.
There’s other music of his on the itraweb but this one’s Live from the Poconos so itfits here.


----------



## jasonwx

tirolski said:


> Saw Big Jack Johnson twice, but it most likely ain’t the same dude as the one to which you refer.
> Once at a picnic in The Grove in Oxford Miss. & later again at a small bar In The Upstates Auburn NY.
> Even got to shoot the shit with him when he played there between sets and afterwards.
> There’s other music of his on the itraweb but this one’s Live from the Poconos so itfits here.


He is referring to banana pancakes jack johnson


----------



## jasonwx

Peter Minde said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Boston
> Jethro Tull (2x)
> Queen
> Robin Trower
> Johnny and Edgar Winter
> Mountain
> Frank Zappa
> Pink Floyd
> Black Sabbath
> Van Halen
> the Smithereens - way before they hit it big!
> David Torn - could school Ed van Halen on application of whammy bar
> Joe Pass (2x) utterly brilliant jazz guitarist
> Tal Farlow (2x) another brilliant jazz guitarist
> Dickey Betts & Great Southern
> King Crimson (4x)
> Robert Fripp (2x)
> Nektar
> Ted Nugent (2x)
> Yes
> Emerson Lake & Palmer
> Levon Helm
> Green Day
> John Hammond Jr. (2x)
> Bob Seger
> Jorma Kaukonen
> Hot Tuna (2x)
> Smokin' Joe Kubek
> Popa Chubby - brilliant and strongly recommended
> Grateful Dead
> Circle Jerks
> Leslie West
> Kris Kristofferson
> Roky Erickson
> 
> There's prolly a few more that I can't remember.


ELP and sabbath and mountain. Very very cool. For some reason never saw ozzy


----------



## Campgottagopee

VanHalen
Rush
Kansas
Blue Oyster Cult
The Rods --- I can't even tell you how many times
James Taylor
Bonnie Raitt
Doobie Brothers
Smithereens
BonJovi
Hank Williams Jr -- the best entertainer I've ever seen
Charlie Daniels Band
Lynyrd Skynyrd 
Aerosmith


----------



## gorgonzola

nope I saw the chick music surfer guy


----------



## SayvilleSteve

There's an NHL player named Jack Johnson as well. Pretty sure I saw him play a game when he was with the Columbus Blue Jackets.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

And while we're comparing artists we've seen, the following list includes all of the bands I have seen on purpose along with notable/enjoyable openers. I am sure I have seen several dozen more opening bands that were either forgotten or part of a festival lineup and I didn't really intend to see. I gave up once I hit 100:
Ace Frehley, Acetone, *Afghan Whigs*, Alice Donut, Alice in Chains, *Allman Brothers*, Amon Amarth, *Anthrax*, Arab Strap, *Archers of Loaf*, Arrested Development, *Baroness*, *Beck*, Bjork, Blind Melon, Blues Traveller, Bonnie 'Prince' Billy, Built to Spill, Butthole Surfers, Cake, Calexico, *Cat Power*, Circulatory System, Cloak, *Colonel Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade*, Cypress Hill, De La Soul, The Decemberists, Demiser, Dinosaur Jr, Dio, Disappears, Exodus, Faith No More, *The Flaming Lips*, Funkadelic, Funkdoobiest, Ghost, Godspeed You Black Emperor, *Grateful Dead*, Green Jello, Gwar, Helloween, High on Fire, Hole, *Iron Maiden*, Janelle Monae, Jane's Addiction, Judas Priest, King Diamond, L7, Lou Reed (not in concert, but eating in a diner), Meat Puppets, *Megadeth*, Mercury Rev, Metal Church, *Metallica*, Ministry, *Modest Mouse*, Mogwai, *Moistboyz*, *Morphine*, Motley Crue, Motorhead, Mr. Big, Of Montreal, Olivia Tremor Control, Oranssi Pazuzu, Overkill, Oysterhead, Pantera, *Pavement*, *Phish*, *PJ Harvey*, Power Trip, Preston School of Industry, *Primus*, *Queensryche*, Rage Against the Machine, Red Death, *Rush*, Sabaton, Sanctuary, *Slayer*, Smashing Pumpkins, Sonic Youth, Sound of Urchin, Spin Doctors, *Spoon*, *Stephen Malkmus*, Stone Temple Pilots, Stromae, *Suicidal Tendencies*, Testament, Traffic, U2, *Ween*, Whitesnake, Wolf Parade and Yatra 
(*bolded* artists I have seen 3x or more)


----------



## Campgottagopee

I forgot Phish
I never saw them after they made it big, rather as a bar band back in their UVM days.


----------



## jasonwx

SayvilleSteve said:


> And while we're comparing artists we've seen, the following list includes all of the bands I have seen on purpose along with notable/enjoyable openers. I am sure I have seen several dozen more opening bands that were either forgotten or part of a festival lineup and I didn't really intend to see. I gave up once I hit 100:
> Ace Frehley, Acetone, *Afghan Whigs*, Alice Donut, Alice in Chains, *Allman Brothers*, Amon Amarth, *Anthrax*, Arab Strap, *Archers of Loaf*, Arrested Development, *Baroness*, *Beck*, Bjork, Blind Melon, Blues Traveller, Bonnie 'Prince' Billy, Built to Spill, Butthole Surfers, Cake, Calexico, *Cat Power*, Circulatory System, Cloak, *Colonel Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade*, Cypress Hill, De La Soul, The Decemberists, Demiser, Dinosaur Jr, Dio, Disappears, Exodus, Faith No More, *The Flaming Lips*, Funkadelic, Funkdoobiest, Ghost, Godspeed You Black Emperor, *Grateful Dead*, Green Jello, Gwar, Helloween, High on Fire, Hole, *Iron Maiden*, Janelle Monae, Jane's Addiction, Judas Priest, King Diamond, L7, Lou Reed (not in concert, but eating in a diner), Meat Puppets, *Megadeth*, Mercury Rev, Metal Church, *Metallica*, Ministry, *Modest Mouse*, Mogwai, *Moistboyz*, *Morphine*, Motley Crue, Motorhead, Mr. Big, Of Montreal, Olivia Tremor Control, Oranssi Pazuzu, Overkill, Oysterhead, Pantera, *Pavement*, *Phish*, *PJ Harvey*, Power Trip, Preston School of Industry, *Primus*, *Queensryche*, Rage Against the Machine, Red Death, *Rush*, Sabaton, Sanctuary, *Slayer*, Smashing Pumpkins, Sonic Youth, Sound of Urchin, Spin Doctors, *Spoon*, *Stephen Malkmus*, Stone Temple Pilots, Stromae, *Suicidal Tendencies*, Testament, Traffic, U2, *Ween*, Whitesnake, Wolf Parade and Yatra
> (*bolded* artists I have seen 3x or more)


Now there’s a proper list. 
Good idea about the bolded. U can multiple many on my list by 3 or more too. 
Motörhead !!! I regret not seeing them. 
I had tkts to zep then bonzo had to much to drink


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Now there’s a proper list.
> Good idea about the bolded. U can multiple many on my list by 3 or more too.


SS gets extra credit for alphabetization too.

Can y'all still hear good?


----------



## SayvilleSteve

jasonwx said:


> Now there’s a proper list.
> Good idea about the bolded. U can multiple many on my list by 3 or more too.
> Motörhead !!! I regret not seeing them.
> I had tkts to zep then bonzo had to much to drink


I saw Motorhead in 2003 opening for Dio and Maiden at MSG, so it wasn't a proper show, only about 25 minutes--all the hits though. My big regret is never seeing Tom Waits--I overslept and missed out on tickets for a show in Oakland back in '99.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

tirolski said:


> SS gets extra credit for alphabetization too.


I originally put in Excel so I wouldn't miss any! Earplugs are key at smaller venues and metal shows.


----------



## jasonwx

I saw Van Halen on the Mean Streets tour. Front row at MSG. I couldn’t hear for 3 days! No lie
Today I have hearing loss and tinnitus. I hear a constant bee hive hum.
Wouldn’t trade it for the world.
From that show on I wore ear plugs.


----------



## tirolski

Only Gorganazola, so far, has reported seeing the Nobel prize winning Dylan ... (5x)

Saw him once at the minor league baseball park in the Cuse.
Willie was there along with Mellencamp.
Couldn’t understand one lyric uttered by Bob that day...
Great show though.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'm surprised more haven't see Hank Jr


----------



## gorgonzola

SayvilleSteve said:


> Lou Reed (not in concert, but eating in a diner)


Blairstown NJ? Do I know you? lol


----------



## SayvilleSteve

gorgonzola said:


> Blairstown NJ? Do I know you? lol


No, it was Mr. John's Pancake House in Montauk. The guy had a really hard time parallel parking his Mercedes despite about 30 feet to spare on both ends. This was about a week after Lulu dropped.


----------



## gorgonzola

In the late 80's some friends and I were leaving the Blairstown Diner after breakfast and he rolled up on his Harley. He was polite but you could see he was kinda bummed he got recognized


----------



## SayvilleSteve

I was with a group of 8 people in a place with about 10 tables, two booths and a counter. We probably wouldn't have even noticed him if not for his parking struggles (we were sitting in the front window). He came in with his wife (Laurie Anderson) and one other person. They sat down in a booth. No one else in the place seemed to recognize or approach him. We didn't even sneak a photo on the DL.


----------



## Joneski73

Styx 2x
Journey 3x
Collective Soul 2x
Gin Blossoms 2x
Better Than Ezra
Tonic 3x
Goo Goo Dolls 2x
Heart 2x
Vertical Horizon
Cheap Trick
Charlie Daniels Band
Martina McBride 2x
Keith Urban
Hall & Oats
Dixie Dregs 2x
America
Ted Nugent
Nazareth
Trans Siberian Orchestra 6x
Pat Benatar 2x
Huey Lewis
Daughtry
10,000 Maniacs
Eddie Money

Have tickets to see Springsteen in March.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Joneski73 said:


> Styx 2x
> Journey 3x
> Collective Soul 2x
> Gin Blossoms 2x
> Better Than Ezra
> Tonic 3x
> Goo Goo Dolls 2x
> Heart 2x
> Vertical Horizon
> Cheap Trick
> Charlie Daniels Band
> Martina McBride 2x
> Keith Urban
> Hall & Oats
> Dixie Dregs 2x
> America
> Ted Nugent
> Nazareth
> Trans Siberian Orchestra 6x
> Pat Benatar 2x
> Huey Lewis
> Daughtry
> 10,000 Maniacs
> Eddie Money
> 
> Have tickets to see Springsteen in March.


Tonic....nice 👍🏻
I've seen TSB as well, forgot them too. 
Hung out a few times with Chris Caffery...one cool cat


----------



## Ripitz

Joneski73 said:


> Huey Lewis


Huey Lewis and the News was the first concert I ever saw. Love those Tower of Power horns.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Huey Lewis and the News was the first concert I ever saw. Love those Tower of Power horns.


Speaking of horns. I bet Chicago was awesome live.


----------



## gorgonzola

Ripitz said:


> Huey Lewis and the News was the first concert I ever saw. Love those Tower of Power horns.


Thanks I forgot about TOP


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Speaking of horns. I bet Chicago was awesome live.


I was lucky enough to see Chicago's original line up, with guitarist Terry Kath.. At MSG of course


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> I was lucky enough to see Chicago's original line up, with guitarist Terry Kath.. At MSG of course


I literally wore out "Live at Carnegie Hall" back in the day, guess I have todays' playlist


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> I literally wore out "Live at Carnegie Hall" back in the day, guess I have todays' playlist


I haven’t worn out The Highwaymen CD in the car yet but it’s been in since when I got it. 
Just good tunes for highway driving I guess. 🤔


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> I literally wore out "Live at Carnegie Hall" back in the day, guess I have todays' playlist


Make me Smile sung by Terry might be a top ten song ever


----------

